# For those of you on the fence on the PC, here are a couple d



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

For those of you on the fence on the PC here are a couple of great deals:

We have The Uber PC Base Kit (Build it with your own polishes and waxes)









We have The Uber PC Menzerna Polishes/Einszett Glanz Kit









And if your total order (before shipping is $250+) you will get the Einszett Proline Kit for Free (first 8 orders $250+ will get it so it will be limited qty)










Yes the above kits qualify for the promo discount


----------

